# Carbon Express Wolverine Hunter arrows?



## killabig1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Walmarts have their hunting and archery gear on clearance now. They have Carbon Express Wolverine Hunter arrows on sale for $3 each. After some research I learned that the 55/70 350 spine arrows weigh 12 grains per inch - a very heavy shaft. I like to hunt with heavy arrows for many reasons but they can be hard to find.

Does anyone have any experience with these arrows? 
I know they're not top quality and shouldn't be used for a 3D tournament, but they might be acceptable for shooting deer at 10-30 yards?


----------



## Curvebow05 (Jan 29, 2018)

I have used them in the past, and many people successfully kill deer every year with them. They are mass produced and won't fly as well as a comparable spine with a much tighter quality control program, but you can still shave fletchings at 30 yards. I say go for it and if they are lacking in accuracy, get them refletched with a larger vane or feather with a helical.


----------

